# School Loan Forgiveness



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Do you believe "Most Americans support canceling student debt"? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522990123343884288


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

23 percent of respondents who didn't go to college said the federal government should eliminate all student loan debt for every borrower. 
34 percent said that "some" debt should be eliminated for every borrower
34 percent said that any student loan debt shouldn't be eliminated at all

The survey also revealed of those who went to college, 

24 percent said the federal government should eliminate all student loan debt for everyone, 
39 percent said that some debt should be forgiven for every borrower, and 
32 percent said that none of the debt should be canceled. 



https://protectborrowers.org/wp-content/uploads/2022/05/dfp_22_04_sbpc_tabs.pdf


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Nope. Pay it off yourself.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

I do, but only if every institution for which a former student claims debt forgiveness is immediately shut down and sold off, bankruptcy auction style, to pay off the debt we incur, the US Department of Education is dissolved, and a federal law is passed barring the formation of teachers’ unions. It’s time for a great education reset in this country.


----------



## cannonfoddertfc (Dec 20, 2020)

You took the loan, you pay it back. 
End all taxpayer funded assistance programs for those that have never paid into it.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

No one from that 57% appears to be on HT

I was more interested in whether we should call the poll a lie

I want to report it to the new Ministry of Truth


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

no I don't think bankrupting the country is a good idea. that is what you will do

now I offer an alternative plan two actually.

allow employers to pay student loans say up to 40K a year as part of your compensation package , the corporation pays it as part of their operating expenses thus not taxed , also allow those with student loans to pay 20% of their earnings pre tax at student loans.

because you see if you tell me it is about making education accessible & affordable and I offer these two options and you reject them , then it isn't about making education accessible or affordable it is about buying votes with the public coffers at the expense of the tax payer. thus exploiting the treasury for favor.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Why would 57% of those who never went to college prefer those who did have their debt erased? What did I miss?
Would this pardon be only for currently enrolled students?
How far back would they go?
Our daughter and son-in-law have student debt and they never had any expectation of the government paying it off. My sons are accumulating debt.
I will pay for it before the government does.
Just a reminder, the amount, even at 10K per student will affect the economy as a whole, and inflation.


----------



## Chief50 (10 mo ago)

They are not forgiving student loans. They are simply moving that debt to people who didn't borrow the money. It will still be repaid, just not by the people who borrowed it.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't think it should be forgiven for the borrowers, coming from someone whose spouse had about 100K in debt. He graduated but changed his mind on the field he chose. Waste of money? You bet. I used the nest egg I had saved for a house down payment to pay over half of it. We also sold our yak herd and put all that money into the black hole. My husband also worked to put money into it.

The biggest retribution against those stupid loans was paying them off so fast they didn't get much interest from us.

The whole 'go to college, parents sign stuff, can't switch loan types, etc'. is ridiculous. We couldn't even claim the interest we paid on his Parent Plus loan because it was forever under his parents' name and could not be switched.

We couldn't borrow from a bank because we had no collateral to that extent.

I grit my teeth thinking about it. I can't imagine young adults making huge financial decisions that inhibit their buying a house and having a life. Not even death erases them- believe me, I think my spouse was so frustrated he probably fleetingly considered suicide.

That said, we paid a lot for very little. I wish schools pushed how much loans are in relation to income and budgets, and how they're on the hook for a long, long time. My husband's aunt is in her 50's and still repaying them. It's crazy.

Working in the public sector erases school debt after 10 years, so there's always that route. I like GreenCountyPete's idea about having employers in on repayment as a benefit. I don't support bail outs. No one will reimburse me for my savings account after using them for school debts, that was my choice.


----------



## Chief50 (10 mo ago)

I used a student loan to go to college. So did my sister. Mu sister worked for the college and put her paycheck toward her student loan. Her money disappeared and she had to pay it back again. I got a three year delay on my loan because I joined the military. Got another five year delay when I went to work for the government. My first year working in the private sector my tax returns were taken immediately to pay for my loans. I only had to pay once.


----------



## phrogpharmer (Apr 25, 2005)

I worked while in college and with some assistance from my parents I didn't have to borrow money.
My wife worked and borrowed to get through school. It took years to get those loans paid off.
We told our 4 kids that if they worked while in school we would make sure that they wouldn't have to borrow money for a bachelors degree.
One chose to join the Marines in 2004 after one year of college.
One chose to get married after one year of college and get a PHT (put hubbie through).
One earned a full books and tuition scholarship and worked and we helped with room and board. He borrowed for medical school but paid it off a few years after becoming an Emergency Room Physician.
Our youngest got into an Ivy League school on the east coast, she worked and we cash flowed 5 years (Bachelor of Arts and Bachelor of Engineering) with money from the Bullfrog farm.

So, no, I don't think we should be forced to pay for other people's college education.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

phrogpharmer said:


> I worked while in college and with some assistance from my parents I didn't have to borrow money.
> My wife worked and borrowed to get through school. It took years to get those loans paid off.
> We told our 4 kids that if they worked while in school we would make sure that they wouldn't have to borrow money for a bachelors degree.
> One chose to join the Marines in 2004 after one year of college.
> ...


You are a great American and a great parent who raised exemplary tadpoles


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

They just have to stop all the freebies , I payed my student loans .
It was killing me but I did it . 
I think I owed 35k 🤩 
I don’t know how any one is paying off 250/300 k , it’s like buying a home the first day out of School


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

Wellbuilt said:


> I don’t know how any one is paying off 250/300 k , it’s like buying a home the first day out of School


I can't fathom either. I went to community college and had parents who paid that tab, it was maybe 20K or a shade less.


----------



## HomeCreek (Dec 30, 2021)

Nobody paid mine nor my wifes off but us. I think I have an issue with it for one reason. While my wife and I took out just enough loans to cover what we couldnt pay out of pocket there are those that borrow the max even when they dont need it just because they can. Ive seen many a vacation to Florida etc paid for with student loans. If they want to forgive any of it they should check with the college. Whatever monies from student loans actually went to the college can be exempt. But that one loan you took out to buy an ATV etc? Well thats your problem. 

If they really want to make a difference they should halt all payroll tax for one year.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I got a petition in my email asking people to sign to get all student loans forgiven. Screw that! I'm with others here, you borrowed it, you pay for it. The only exception I can see would be for those who got loans for those useless tech schools that closed their doors before the students completed their courses. I know one person affected by a nursing school that was shut down. Everybody else can pay what they borrowed. If it takes them the rest of their life, tough noogies. They spent that loan money.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

College Tuition and Fees vs Overall Inflation


College Tuition and Fees vs Overall Inflation




inflationdata.com




from 1979 to 2021 Consumer prices rose 301.63%.
College Education Cumulative Inflation rose 1323.52%

The question that needs to be asked and answered before the debate of paying off student loans is what happened to drive the costs so high that student loans are needed...?

Another question that needs answering before debating paying off student loans is what happens after they're paid off? As always in answering, exploring all consequences of such actions. That's a debate in itself.

One answer is the availability of loans themselves helped college costs rise. Another easy answer is the government freed up loan monies to garner votes. Lots of answers on the internet about this, but none talked about.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Wolf mom said:


> The question that needs to be asked and answered before the debate of paying off student loans is what happened to drive the costs so high that student loans are needed...?


I think you answered your own question. Easy loans drove up demand and drove up prices. It was just another vote buying scheme. Too add insult to injury, they turned it into another vote buying scheme. A two-fer


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Not all student loans are going back into their education.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> Not all student loans are going back into their education.


My wife worked with a lot of young dim bulbs. They had no grasp of debt, or were drunk with the idea they could borrow four or five figures. They maybe went to RipU for a semester or longer. Dropped out. No skills. Hopelessly in debt.

They are now attending a very tough school. Their grades suck


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

My wife and I took responsibility for our two additions to the world and put them through college and gave them each a used vehicle.

Will we be reimbursed for their college expenses in this deal?

I don't expect everyone to do what we did but it is a damn shame that I'm gonna have to pay for my kids education and other peoples kids also.

Gotta love being penalized for being productive.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524038460629262338


----------



## BadOregon (12 mo ago)

Horsecrap. I worked 3 jobs, took out a couple of loans and put myself through school. Paid them all off myself.
I understand that college costs a lot, but you have choices as to where to go and it is a choice to go at all.
I am sick and tired of everyone with their hand out wanting everything given to them as a "right". 
You want something, get off your ^^$&% and pay for it.


----------



## Chief50 (10 mo ago)

How many of these loans were for basket weaving or some other nonsense?


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

People are magicians. Presto chango, abracadabra, they try to make their problem into your problem.


----------



## tripletmom (Feb 4, 2005)

My daughter started making payments while still in school. She started at the u of a then switched to the community College. Took her 5 years to get her associates but that's ok, she's a paralegal for benton co prosecutor office now. We were concerned about her debt but she worked full-time is why it took her so long to finish it and she's plugging away at it. Neither she nor I should pay someone else's student debt!


----------



## Chief50 (10 mo ago)

MO_cows said:


> People are magicians. Presto chango, abracadabra, they try to make their problem into your problem.


And most of the time if they cry loud enough it works.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

About 42.9 million Americans have federal student loans 

Total outstanding student loan debt is $1.59 trillion 

That is almost $40,000 per borrower 


























How Many Americans Have Student Loan Debt? - NerdWallet


About 43 million Americans have federal student loans, according to government data. Here's how that breaks down by age, race/ethnicity and gender.




www.nerdwallet.com


----------



## Big_John (Dec 1, 2021)

The wife and I both paid for our College educations, both under-Grad and Master's Degrees. We bit the bullet and took out as few loans as possible, but we paid off every dime.

Our kids have friends that used their students loans to purchase $2k Mountain Bikes, Snowboard Gear, etc. 

I'm not interested in my taxes paying a dime of their abuse of the system.

Of course we all know, it will never be paid off. Waterhead Joe will just drive us to $40 Trillion in national debt.


----------



## BadOregon (12 mo ago)

While it is unfortunate this idea is being floated or is from Joe Biden, he is not the one who took out the loans. Another example of people not taking responsibility for their own actions. You take out a loan, you pay it back. End of story.


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

Eliminate the Department of Education altogether. Eliminate all government involvement in student loans. 
What ever happened to personal responsibility?


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Vjk said:


> Eliminate the Department of Education altogether. Eliminate all government involvement in student loans.
> What ever happened to personal responsibility?


Bravo!

This is a state issue. 

Or was until Lincoln's butchers decided states didn't have rights.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

In Europe and most of the world, college/university is actually either free or very low fee paid. I have a friend who has 4 sons. 3 of his sons plan to attend university in Europe due to the low cost. I don't see why we can't do the same here in America.

With that said, I borrowed very little. Around $8k. I ended up living in a high cost town (high cost of living) for over 25 years with no car. Couldn't pay it off at all because virtually all of my income went towards rent and living expenses so it didn't get paid. It soared to $45k before I came into some money and pared it down to something like $5k. Right now, due to having kids and an actual house and other expenses, it's not being paid off or paid down. I moved out of that high cost area to Kansas where the cost of living is quite low. The reason why it went up so high was due to something called compound interest which should be a crime! I'm all for the debts to be paid off as long as the colleges/unis change their income policy and become free or affordable and nobody ever gets a college loan thereafter. 

Is it realistic? Yes, and yes, I know it's not free for the tax payers but we definitely need people who have college degrees combined with practical hands on learning experiences. It will give the low income people a chance to attain what they otherwise wouldn't be able to afford to do so.


----------



## Chief50 (10 mo ago)

In Europe and most of the world, college/university is actually either free or very low fee paid. I have a friend who has 4 sons. 3 of his sons plan to attend university in Europe due to the low cost. I don't see why we can't do the same here in America. 

We don't have to do it here. Just send all the people who want free education to some other country. I do wonder why many other countries send their children here for an education.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Education has become a business here. It use to be a way of improving the country.


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

TedH71 said:


> In Europe and most of the world, college/university is actually either free or very low fee paid. I have a friend who has 4 sons. 3 of his sons plan to attend university in Europe due to the low cost. I don't see why we can't do the same here in America.
> 
> With that said, I borrowed very little. Around $8k. I ended up living in a high cost town (high cost of living) for over 25 years with no car. Couldn't pay it off at all because virtually all of my income went towards rent and living expenses so it didn't get paid. It soared to $45k before I came into some money and pared it down to something like $5k. Right now, due to having kids and an actual house and other expenses, it's not being paid off or paid down. I moved out of that high cost area to Kansas where the cost of living is quite low. The reason why it went up so high was due to something called compound interest which should be a crime! I'm all for the debts to be paid off as long as the colleges/unis change their income policy and become free or affordable and nobody ever gets a college loan thereafter.
> 
> Is it realistic? Yes, and yes, I know it's not free for the tax payers but we definitely need people who have college degrees combined with practical hands on learning experiences. It will give the low income people a chance to attain what they otherwise wouldn't be able to afford to do so.


It is a fact that nobody appreciates anything they didn't work for. This goes especially for education. Also, in Europe, students take standardized tests in the 6th grade and if they score below a certain level they go to trade school, If above they continue to college prep curriculum. However, in the 9th grade, they take another test. If they score below a certain lever they go to College, if they score above that level they may go into the University curriculum. College is for business, accounting and social pseudoscience etc. University is basically STEM.
Not altogether a bad idea, but snowflakes would whine like pigs in Deliverance.


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

TedH71 said:


> In Europe and most of the world, college/university is actually either free or very low fee paid. I have a friend who has 4 sons. 3 of his sons plan to attend university in Europe due to the low cost. I don't see why we can't do the same here in America.
> 
> With that said, I borrowed very little. Around $8k. I ended up living in a high cost town (high cost of living) for over 25 years with no car. Couldn't pay it off at all because virtually all of my income went towards rent and living expenses so it didn't get paid. It soared to $45k before I came into some money and pared it down to something like $5k. Right now, due to having kids and an actual house and other expenses, it's not being paid off or paid down. I moved out of that high cost area to Kansas where the cost of living is quite low. The reason why it went up so high was due to something called compound interest which should be a crime! I'm all for the debts to be paid off as long as the colleges/unis change their income policy and become free or affordable and nobody ever gets a college loan thereafter.
> 
> Is it realistic? Yes, and yes, I know it's not free for the tax payers but we definitely need people who have college degrees combined with practical hands on learning experiences. It will give the low income people a chance to attain what they otherwise wouldn't be able to afford to do so.



True but at least in Thailand. The public colleges are cheaper and better than the private but they are much tougher to get into. The public ones only take the best of the best. Otherwise it is private college and it is much more expensive.


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

I worked 3 jobs and put my own fatass through college, while raising a family. And I paid to put my kids through college. All without a penny of help from the commie bastids. Anyone who takes out a student loan is a complete ignoramus. Like the thing says, the majority of clowns that take out student loans never graduate and are basically screwed for the rest of their lives. Pure stoopidity.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Student loan forgiveness was a campaign platform touted frequently before the election. The idea of wiping out college debt was a party wide talking point.
2 years later, that party controls the House, the Senate and the White house, and yet, the Man is still maybe "considering" some relief.


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

The absurdities of the political leaders doesn't bother me all that much. I kind of expect that from them. Both/all Parties. It is the sheer ignorance and obliviousness of regular everyday people. They seem to have the critical thinking skills of a gnat.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Pay off loans for others? No.
Using tax dollars to make college "free" No. 
I went to college and received a Masters degree and paid my own way and paid off the one small loan I had to take. 

What we need to do is let the market dictate education. Get the government out of it. Let private lenders "underwrite" educational programs to determine if they are worth the risk of loaning money. No more money for "gender studies" More money for STEM.


----------



## nodak3 (Feb 5, 2003)

I do have a grand expecting to go for free, but that is a free ride scholarship earned by burning the midnight oil. And it is in an applied science field, so they will also pick up the professional training that is not part of the tuition, etc. But that grandkid's family had also been saving like crazy for over 14 years to make this happen, no loans, if no scholarships. Grandkid works all the hours possible at a fast food place to help with the other expenses.

I have no trouble with loan forgiveness provided it is "work it off" type, such as teaching in a low pay low income area to pay off student loans.

Otherwise, no. Make a debt pay a debt. But local discount knowledge can be had fairly cheaply along with jobs that pay pretty well for most students. Just have to live with mom and dad while they do it.


----------



## nodak3 (Feb 5, 2003)

Visited a college lately? Some of price hikes cover the cushy life being given. Remember mystery meat at the college cafeteria? Now more like a 5 star restaurant. A lot of the costs have also been about making life more lucrative for college staff than it used to be. (I have a college teaching kid. A few hours of that a week pay more than the hs teaching full time gig.) Nicer fancier facilities, upgrades to dorms, just generally pad the pig sty so to speak so sweetie pie can live high on the hog for a few years.

Another run up: it takes serious $$ to bring so many incoming freshmen up to college level work, and some serious tutoring and help to ease them through school. Gone are the days when English 101 and Math 101 were used to intentionally flunk out those who had no business being in college. Now everyone MUST succeed at all costs.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

nodak3 said:


> Another run up: it takes serious $$ to bring so many incoming freshmen up to college level work


Free primary schooling caused that. Think about that


----------



## nodak3 (Feb 5, 2003)

Despite public school career for one of our family members, none of us cherish the notion of sending kids into that cesspool.

Another institution that needs to be starved of participants. HOMESCHOOL!


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

I paid off every penny of my student loans.
I was a single father living below poverty level.
I sacrificed, did without and lived a Spartan lifestyle but “I paid my debts”.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

nodak3 said:


> Despite public school career for one of our family members, none of us cherish the notion of sending kids into that cesspool.
> 
> Another institution that needs to be starved of participants. HOMESCHOOL!


Homeschooling didn't work for my kids. One child got severely depressed and end result was a lot of therapy and other things since we found out she attempted suicide without even letting us know and the other child is currently undergoing diagnosis and we suspect he may be on the Spectrum amongst other issues. It simply didn't work for us. Public schools here in Kansas are somewhat decent depending on the neighborhood and the ones our kids go to are actually good schools. My son goes to one of the top rated high schools. Just that his diagnosis is coming really late as he is a freshman. Daughter is in middle school.


----------



## nodak3 (Feb 5, 2003)

With all due respect, homeschooling need not cause serious depression any more than public school. And many on the spectrum do better with homeschooling. I am very happy if you have decent public schools in your part of Kansas. But truly I doubt it. I would expect them to be following current guidelines and doing a whole bunch of social engineering and a whole bunch of the general dumbed down stuff. What I mean is they may teach say 8th grade math with a well known and nationally respected math book, and the kids may be completing that book and learning all it teaches. And still be two full grade levels behind what would have been taught a mere 25 years ago.

I too raised one with special needs due to a constellation of learning disabilities, and one that was the other end gifted. We did some public, some private, and some home schooling. But this was over 30 years ago. Today I would not want my kids taught the soft (and not so soft) communism and immorality pushed on even the pre k kids. Not to mention the dumbing down that is happening.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

@TedH71, I'm sorry to hear your children had/have emotional issues. I hope they are doing better now.

Some children do not learn well in a home school situation. It's just the way some kids are wired. Other children have a very difficult time learning in a classroom setting.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

altair said:


> I can't fathom either. I went to community college and had parents who paid that tab, it was maybe 20K or a shade less.


So the parents that pay get the joy of paying again for someother kid. What pissed me off was one kid went to a Baltimore county community college. We lived in the Baltimore city. No discount for my kid.but.out of country kids got huge discount.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Listening on the radio yesterday. The DJ was saying he gets charged to much for air. It was 2 bucks to fill up a tire. He proposed that once the machine was paid for it should just be free. 

I wanted to call in and say "How about you work all month long but once all your bills are paid you just go ahead and work for free the rest of the month."

I fully expected to hear someone call in and say that but no such luck. Most agreed with him. You just can't make this stuff up.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

So, if we are paying framers 50 bucks an hour what do we pay all those people are the University?


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

HDRider said:


> Do you believe "Most Americans support canceling student debt"?


Not sure if it's "most Americans" but most losers do. Considering it's the biggest asset on the books, not too sure it'll happen.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

The Biden administration plans to cancel all outstanding student loans for those who attended schools operated by Corinthian Colleges, formerly one of the largest for-profit education companies, the U.S. Department of Education announced on Wednesday.

The schools have been accused of predatory and unlawful practices, and faced lawsuits from the Consumer Financial Protection Bureau as well as Vice President Kamala Harris when she was attorney general of California. The company filed for Chapter 11 bankruptcy in 2015.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

HDRider said:


> Do you believe "Most Americans support canceling student debt"?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522990123343884288


Nope. They agreed to pay it back when they got it. Pretty simple.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

LinaMusk said:


> I don't think that's true. American education is a great thing that works with integrity. And Americans are people who pay good money for quality services. That's pretty fair, don't you think?


Only if the education is applicable in the real job market.


----------



## KC Rock (Oct 28, 2021)

Heckofagood idea. Give these guys a leg up in life after school. Diminish their monthly expenses and raise their 

bottom line. I think over time degrees add to society. They seek the higher ground on issues of conspiracy that

a part of the country wallows in.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

First off, it is not "School loan forgiveness" It is "School loan transfer" and it is transfered to the taxpayer. Even if they punch a button on a computer and "create" the money out of thin air, it will simply add to the inflation spiral that Leftist morons have already set us upon. 

What does need to happen is getting the government out of the school loan deal. Make it all private without any government guarantees. The private lenders can then "underwrite" the loan to ensure that the degree sought is worthy of funding. No more "gender studies" or other fluff, and more STEM studies.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

KC Rock said:


> Give these guys a leg up in life after school. Diminish their monthly expenses and raise their
> 
> bottom line.


That's funny.
Most of the student loan debt is with wealthy people.


----------



## link30240 (Aug 22, 2021)

The most ridicules part of this is every single one of these people had the opportunity to get a free education by excelling in school, sports or military service.

But every single one of them crying now want to be rewarded for there poor choices.

Once again another liberal policy to remove accountability and paint everyone as a victim.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

KC Rock said:


> Heckofagood idea. Give these guys a leg up in life after school. Diminish their monthly expenses and raise their
> 
> bottom line. I think over time degrees add to society. They seek the higher ground on issues of conspiracy that
> 
> a part of the country wallows in.


That right there


Is just too funny. A degree in social justice 

Isn't worth the paper its written on. An engineering degree on the


on the other hand, is


worth much much more and will

allow the student to be able to pay back that loan that they signed 

a contract for. SIGNED A CONTRACT...

Did someone force them to sign?


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Student loan forgiveness is just a hot topic politicians bring up frequently hoping to get votes. I'd be very surprised if it ever happens on a wide scale basis. 
Where would they draw the line? Would they have to pay back every living human that has already paid for an education? 

These are adults borrowing this money and they know what they are getting in to. Our federal government promoted the program and made the loans non-forgivable by bankruptcy. If they would have kept their nose out of the lending business and left it in the hands of private lenders, many of these loans would have never been made. Private lenders would have required collateral, a co-signer or a very serious, solid plan just like any other loan. But, since the government made them non-forgivable, they hand the money out like popcorn.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

HDRider said:


> Do you believe "Most Americans support canceling student debt"?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522990123343884288



Nope, don't believe it for a moment.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

If they do this, can I get mine retroactively refunded? Just askin' (and it was only 5K)


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

Personal responsibility is a trait of white supremacy you know. Can't have that eh.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

The U.S. Department of Education has agreed to cancel the student loans of around 200,000 people who brought a class-action lawsuit against the government, claiming they were stuck with federal debts from schools that were found to have misled them.

The project compiled a list of the dozens of schools that are involved in the settlement and that the Education Department has determined engaged in misconduct.

Under the terms of the Sweet v. Cardona settlement, the Education Department will immediately approve around $6 billion in debt forgiveness. The 200,000 borrowers eligible for the relief will get full cancellation of their debt, refunds of amounts paid and repair to their credit. 








Education Department agrees to cancel $6 billion in debt for some 200,000 student loan borrowers


The U.S. Department of Education has agreed to cancel the student loans of around 200,000 people who had brought a class action lawsuit.




www.cnbc.com





"Get a degree" he says
"I voted for Biden because he will cancel my school debt" he says


----------



## GingerSheppard (7 mo ago)

My mother's coworker took a big loan her daughter to apply to a prestigious college. Recently, she have been fired, but the loan has remained...


----------



## KC Rock (Oct 28, 2021)

A degree is important enough for parents to seek favor with people that can get their kids into school.


----------



## GingerSheppard (7 mo ago)

I think parents should ask their kids what talent, skills they feel that have; and reflect deeper on the deeds' reasonability


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Riverdale said:


> If they do this, can I get mine retroactively refunded? Just askin' (and it was only 5K)


That's one reason it is a stupid idea politically. Another reason is how this will look to the poor young people who couldn't afford to take out a loan for college. This program will look like, and is, benefitting those who took out loans and got a better education than poor kids, and are now presumably earning a lot more money while the poor working class will have to repay those loans in tax dollars. Nothing fair or reasonable about it.


----------



## link30240 (Aug 22, 2021)

KC Rock said:


> A degree is important enough for parents to seek favor with people that can get their kids into school.


Important? for who? Millions of people have been successful without a degree. For the majority of people a degree is nothing more then a fairytale they were sold.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

link30240 said:


> The most ridicules part of this is every single one of these people had the opportunity to get a free education by excelling in school, sports or military service.
> 
> But every single one of them crying now want to be rewarded for there poor choices.
> 
> Once again another liberal policy to remove accountability and paint everyone as a victim.


Not everyone is good enough in school or sports to get scholarships. Military's an option if you pass the cursory qualifications. Perhaps we can be like Israel and make service mandatory.


----------



## link30240 (Aug 22, 2021)

altair said:


> Not everyone is good enough in school or sports to get scholarships.


So why should they be rewarded with a free education? To get those scholarships requires Work, Sacrifice and Dedication. That is why those who did qualify for them got rewarded.

Why should those that choose not to do that hard work be rewarded with a free education that in most cases doesn't serve them or their future.

Life is about choices, and until very recently consequences of your choices has always been your responsibility. I dont agree with relieving people of the consequences of their bad choices, it only encourages them to continue making bad choices.

The vast majority of them would be far better off in the trades anyway. Their choice to go to college actually hampered their future and potential.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

No where did I write there should be free college education.


----------



## link30240 (Aug 22, 2021)

altair said:


> No where did I write there should be free college education.


Then what was the point you were trying to make regarding my post in this thread

*School Loan Forgiveness*

Maybe I missed your point


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

painterswife said:


> Education has become a business here. It use to be a way of improving the country.


I am sure you know how often I agree with you. And it feels a little strange saying this, but you are right. How exactly can a college afford to pay a basketball coach five hundred thousand dollars a year?


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

muleskinner2 said:


> I am sure you know how often I agree with you. And it feels a little strange saying this, but you are right. How exactly can a college afford to pay a basketball coach five hundred thousand dollars a year?


In Texas there are no state tax money allotted to sports. They have to be self supporting. If they can afford that much for a coach it's because they sell tickets to pay him. 

Can't speak for other states.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

College sports can make a great deal of money for the school. Not just in ticket sales but in advertisements and television rights.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

gilberte said:


> College sports can make a great deal of money for the school. Not just in ticket sales but in advertisements and television rights.


And big pocket donors with their names on the stadiums and gyms.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Federal Tax exempt.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

GTX63 said:


> Federal Tax exempt.


Of course. But there is no state income tax in Texas.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

KC Rock said:


> Heckofagood idea. Give these guys a leg up in life after school. Diminish their monthly expenses and raise their
> 
> bottom line. I think over time degrees add to society. They seek the higher ground on issues of conspiracy that
> 
> a part of the country wallows in.


Did you ever go back and finish that biology degree?


----------



## KC Rock (Oct 28, 2021)

^^
Nope. But I transferred enough hours from that endeavor to start out as a sophomore at PSU...


----------



## CC Pereira (9 mo ago)

HDRider said:


> Do you believe "Most Americans support canceling student debt"?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522990123343884288


Nope. Also ... consider the source ...


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

DH and I had student loans aplenty, including my grad school. (If I had it to do over, I'd go state school instead of dealing with the Jesuits....)

ANYway, we busted our bums to get it paid. I got a position in a clinic that works with underserved populations so I could take advantage of the National Health Service Corps program, and that helped to a decent enough degree. Mostly, though, we got on the Dave Ramsey train, frequently reminded ourselves that we had to say "no for now, not forever," and we got out of debt. 

There is so much required education you have to go through to get student loans, I find it hard to believe that people don't know for what they are signing up. 

You put your name on the dotted line, you promised to pay the money back, you keep your word.

Period.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

KC Rock said:


> ^^
> Nope. But I transferred enough hours from that endeavor to start out as a sophomore at PSU...


Three years of studying biology and that got you into the sophomore class. Impressive! 

😃


----------



## Max Overhead (Feb 22, 2021)

If I could turn back the clock I would never have step foot in a college. That was when I was corrupted, and it has been a long and arduous path refinding my good old self again. Went to college for writing; I was a better writer before I went in. Went in when my hormones were raging and women were far more interesting than any class. Reality is cause and effect. Do not protect the little ones (the 20 somethings) from the results of their choices in life. This action would only make them weak. In the future, these colleges should be shunned for a multitude of reasons, and the youngsters of the wise elders ought to apprentice in a useful trade, converse with the old ones, and learn the virtue of hard work. Those particular youngsters will be in high demand, make no mistake.


----------



## KC Rock (Oct 28, 2021)

nchobbyfarm said:


> Three years of studying biology and that got you into the sophomore class. Impressive!
> 
> 😃


And your educational background?...


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Is irrelevant to this discussion.

ETA- But yours is interesting.....


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I went to college…. But I didn’t inhale!


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Evons hubby said:


> I went to college…. But I didn’t inhale!


Sure you didn't.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Evons hubby said:


> I went to college…. But I didn’t inhale!


Neither did I, but I think I still got a contact buzz...


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

nchobbyfarm said:


> View attachment 111818


I've seen some with a degree and I have to wonder just how dumb they were before college.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

KC Rock said:


> ^^
> Nope. But I transferred enough hours from that endeavor to start out as a sophomore at PSU...


Bump


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

14 states approve stimulus checks as inflation continues to rise


Fourteen states areoffering stimulus payments as an answer to high gas prices and soaring inflation.




thenationaldesk.com


----------

